# Illegal to repair vehicle on the street?



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

I heard from a co-worker a while back that it is illegal to do any vehicle repairs on the streets in Boston. Is it true? I need to replace the spark plugs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it is illegal to do repairs in Boston streets. A few weeks ago, I saw a cop stopped his car and investigated. This guy has a big white truck with all sorts of tools inside. I guess he does this for a living.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

rookie said:


> I think it is illegal to do repairs in Boston streets. *A few weeks ago, I saw a cop stopped his car and investigated*. This guy has a big white truck with all sorts of tools inside. I guess he does this for a living.


Wanna try that again in a form we can understand ?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Wanna try that again in a form we can understand ?


I don't see what your problem is.

Evidently they have a Boston Cop that goes around at night with a big white truck with tools inside.

What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

rookie said:


> I think it is illegal to do repairs in Boston streets. A few weeks ago, I saw a cop stopped his car and investigated. This guy has a big white truck with all sorts of tools inside. I guess he does this for a living.


You are as popular on Masscops as Barack Obama at a NRA convention.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Forgive me, I went back to the original post. The cop pulled up in a car and left in a truck. He must have stolen it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Bad analogy niteowl...obama is actually in the running for NRA Man Of The Year..no single man has done more for gun sales and NRA memberships than him....ahhahaha


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Bad analogy niteowl...obama is actually in the running for NRA Man Of The Year..no single man has done more for gun sales and NRA memberships than him....ahhahaha


Touche unk:


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

So I'm pretty new here, but how does *rookie* get the red dots under his name? That's for good stuff right? Can I get some?


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh. I thought it was tactical red. Damn.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

it's his shining beacon of light that cuts through the fog and tells everyone what kind of shenanigans he stands for....like puppy murder, and chipmunk stomping. plus, i heard red is a communist color


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> I think it is illegal to do repairs in Boston streets. A few weeks ago, I saw a cop stopped his car and investigated. This guy has a big white truck with all sorts of tools inside. I guess he does this for a living.


Hi PUKIE

Haven't seen you in a while. Miss the abuse?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Man said:


> I heard from a co-worker a while back that it is illegal to do any vehicle repairs on the streets in Boston. Is it true? I need to replace the spark plugs.


My suggestion is to do the repairs on Mass Turnpike Off-Ramp (any exit will do.) When a Trooper pulls up and asks you if there is a problem, just tell him/her to mind their own business and kindly go F. themselves. I am sure that they will leave you alone.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Then tell them to put their hat on


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know its illegal by city ordinance in a couple of places in SE Mass.


OH!! And I gotta say I do love how you keep steppin in it Rookie. LMFAO or should I say PUKIE!!!!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

We had a guy a few years back that would do his oil change in the middle of the local Dunkin' Donuts parking lot.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> We had a guy a few years back that would do his oil change in the middle of the local Dunkin' Donuts parking lot.


Should have done it at a local McD's. Free disposal of oil. They'd just use it to cook fries.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Funny thing is that McDonalds is right accross the street.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> Funny thing is that McDonalds is right accross the street.


I must be freaking clarvoyant (not too sure on the spelling of that though)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I am the last person to pick on someone's spelling. I cannot download spell check here. Luckily I do not do my reports from this location.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> I am the last person to pick on someone's spelling.* I cannot download spell check here. *Luckily I do not do my reports from this location.


I can't do that on the cruiser lap-top either.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

263FPD said:


> I can't do that on the cruiser lap-top either.


You have cruiser lap tops? I'm just hoping the headlights work.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

trueblue said:


> You have cruiser lap tops? I'm just hoping the headlights work.....


Headlights only work sometimes. But I guess I will be thankful that I have the ToughBook


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Headlights only work sometimes. But I guess I will be thankful that I have the ToughBook


 Ya but do you have Chapter 90?!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

263FPD said:


> My suggestion is to do the repairs on Mass Turnpike Off-Ramp (any exit will do.) When a Trooper pulls up and asks you if there is a problem, just tell him/her to mind their own business and kindly go F. themselves. I am sure that they will leave you alone.


Followed by the all-time classic "wood shampoo".


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Ya but do you have Chapter 90?!


Yeah I do, but it doesn't give me a bonner anymore, like it does Pukie/Rookie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

jedediah1 said:


> it's his shining beacon of light that cuts through the fog and tells everyone what kind of shenanigans he stands for....like puppy murder, and chipmunk stomping. plus, i heard red is a communist color


by puppy, do you mean k-9's?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> I think it is illegal to do repairs in Boston streets. A few weeks ago, I saw a cop stopped his car and investigated. This guy has a big white truck with all sorts of tools inside. I guess he does this for a living.


----------



## Nyla (Oct 31, 2009)

lol. that cake picture is the best. took me a second to get it though 
*whistlin'*


----------

